# New to Pigeons & Question



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

A friend gave me one of her pigeons. I don't know what kind it is... and neither does she. We are both new to pigeons. 
Can someone tell me what breed my pigeon is? Can you tell an accurate sex on a bird at 2 months old? And what color pattern would this be? My first thought is pied white? 
I've currently got "Attilla" housed in a very large parrot cage. And the bird seems happy enough, as its right beside my computer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kat O Nine and welcome! That's a very handsome pigeon you have, and I would guess it to be a King. Might be a very large homer, but I still would think King. How much does s/he weigh?

I'm no whiz on the color/pattern, so somebody else will be along to address that question. Others may well also think that your bird is not a King, and they could be right. Two months of age is a bit young to tell the gender ..

In the end, it doesn't matter .. it's a lovely pigeon and now has a great home with you.

Terry


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

Weighs 'bout 1 to 2 lbs. Stout bird and eats a full cup of food a day. I've been mixing a combination of a pigeon mix at the feed store with a little small kibble cat food, fresh veggies (chopped nice and small), my goat's blend of custom mix food that includes black oil sunflower seeds, oats, maize, corn, ic. Boiled egg too. 
I've been experimenting on what Attilla likes and doesn't like. As it seems the things she doesn't like she throws out of the cage to feed the ever oppertunistic pug. 
A king was one of my own guesses though I'm definetley no expert. Another guess I had was a Modena? Kinda has the body shape.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kat_O_Nine said:


> Weighs 'bout 1 to 2 lbs. Stout bird and eats a full cup of food a day. I've been mixing a combination of a pigeon mix at the feed store with a little small kibble cat food, fresh veggies (chopped nice and small), my goat's blend of custom mix food that includes black oil sunflower seeds, oats, maize, corn, ic. Boiled egg too.
> I've been experimenting on what Attilla likes and doesn't like. As it seems the things she doesn't like she throws out of the cage to feed the ever oppertunistic pug.
> A king was one of my own guesses though I'm definetley no expert. Another guess I had was a Modena? Kinda has the body shape.


LOL! The body type/shape of the bird is more King like to me than Modena like, but you are definitely on the right track! 

I'm LOL because I had a beloved Pug until last October when he passed away .. sweetest and most loving dog EVER!

Sounds like your bird is eating like a King (no pun intended) .. be careful that you aren't feeding too much of a good thing.

I'll have to catch you tomorrow .. time to feed for the last time around here and get myself to bed!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh it's pretty 
Looks like something in between a show King and a utility King. It also appears to be a homozygous Brown Grizzle?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like just a big homer some of mine are like that lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your pet pidj is pretty whatever breed it is, and she/he looks happy, they show what sex they are around 4 to 6 months, males coo and bow, a hen may lay eggs for you if she considers you her mate. just a hint on the perching, pigeons enjoy flat services or ledges for perching and a brick in the bottom of the cage. those flat wood perches for chinchilla are good, there feet are not like a parrots that clasp things, and they like to lay down sometimes on a flat sevice up high in the cage.


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm just waiting for my hubby to make me a nesting shelf/roof to put in the empty corner at the top of the cage. 
Dunno, Attilla seems to like the soft rope perch; I'd think it's easy on the feet. 
I do plan on making a better area for my pigeon, but I have to wait until I have spare funds to do so. Property taxes are taking a bite out of us this year. 
My friend showed me the parents to mine. The hen is about the same coloring. The male is a really pretty rusty red bodied with a spattering of white feathers throughout... a reverse of the hen LoL.
I've tried to look up pigeon colorings.. there aren't that many options... maybe there needs to be more colors and patterns??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kat_O_Nine said:


> I'm just waiting for my hubby to make me a nesting shelf/roof to put in the empty corner at the top of the cage.
> Dunno, Attilla seems to like the soft rope perch; I'd think it's easy on the feet.
> I do plan on making a better area for my pigeon, but I have to wait until I have spare funds to do so. Property taxes are taking a bite out of us this year.
> My friend showed me the parents to mine. The hen is about the same coloring. The male is a really pretty rusty red bodied with a spattering of white feathers throughout... a reverse of the hen LoL.
> I've tried to look up pigeon colorings.. there aren't that many options... maybe there needs to be more colors and patterns??


If all he has is the rope perch of course he is going to use it. In the wild they nest and perch on rock ledges and like to lay down sometimes and cover their feet, they are top heavy so they like a ledge they don't have to balance on and rest, the chinchilla perch is in pet stores or you can make one at next to nothing. here is what it looks like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kat_O_Nine said:


> My friend showed me the parents to mine. The hen is about the same coloring. The male is a really pretty rusty red bodied with a spattering of white feathers throughout... a reverse of the hen LoL.
> I've tried to look up pigeon colorings.. there aren't that many options... maybe there needs to be more colors and patterns??


Is it possible you could get pictures of the parents? 
There are a lot more patterns/modifiers than there are colors. The three basic colors are red, blue, and brown. But then there's the dilute colors - yellow, silver, and khaki. You can add spread and those basic colors will turn to lavender, black, and 'chocolate'. Even pigeons with the same genes can look differently in some way. 
Here's one site that has some pictures, if you haven't already seen it
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll try the chinchilla perch when pay day comes. 
Thank you for the genetic's link! Those are some beautiful birds! 
I'll try and stop by my friend's house in the next day or so to take pictures of her birds to post.


----------



## SCOUTER (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Kat! Nice looking Bird! Here is a couple of tips that might help... A CUP a day is a lot of food! Pigeons tend to be hoggish so you have to regulate them a little or they will eat you out of house and home! =) I feed my birds twice a day and they never get hoggish or fat. Also, Pigeons are quite social and having one can be a little lonesome for the bird, a mate or friend will be much appreciated. Also now that he is young don't be afraid to handle him/her, at least 20 minutes a day and soon the bird will walk right on to your hand like a parrot! It's harder to do when you have a lot of birds. Good Luck!


----------



## Kat_O_Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

How much should I feed? I know Attilla usually throws whatever he doesn't like to the floor for the pug to eat. Very wasteful LoL. I'm considering getting a terracotta dish to put the food in so that way Attilla can pick and choose without making such a mess on the floor. My pug is getting a bit much on the fiber aspect of her diet. 
What foods does everyone else feed? Treats?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kat_O_Nine said:


> How much should I feed? I know Attilla usually throws whatever he doesn't like to the floor for the pug to eat. Very wasteful LoL. I'm considering getting a terracotta dish to put the food in so that way Attilla can pick and choose without making such a mess on the floor. My pug is getting a bit much on the fiber aspect of her diet.
> What foods does everyone else feed? Treats?


Give him only as much as he will consume in a meal, one tablespoon or a bit more. He needs the variety that is in the pigeon mix for his nutritional needs.

Pigeons do make a mess if they get too much, and they will pick out their favorites and eat them only if they can. 

For snacks mine eat a little safflower, or raw spanish unsalted peanuts, but I don't give them much as they don't get enough excercise as it is.

Here is what is in a pigeon mix:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some feed dish ideas, I have 5 doves in the house and use the plastic container idea and it works great, no seed slinging.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/feedcontainers.htm


----------



## SCOUTER (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Kat, They say that 90% of people overfeed their Pigeons. Many old timers say that you should put their feed tray down and remove it after 20 minutes. Trees Gray is spot on, an overfed pigeon will pick out their favorites and leave some nutritional feed behind.
(Like a youngster at a buffet, they will fill up on junk) =) There are many different Pigeon feed mixes available depending on the bird and it's activity. Birds that are raced or very active will need more food then a bird that is less active or caged. The only reason I post this is because you are obviously an animal lover and sometimes we think that we are treating the bird better by extra food or spoiling them. (I'm guilty) but with Pigeons you have to keep them fit and healthy, Clean and exorcized or they won't be happy. BTW Pigeons LOVE baths! You will get a huge kick out of watching him/her take a bath! Just put a pan of water in the bottom of the cage and swish the water around with your hand a little... =)
Pl


----------

